# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  لماذا لم تجمع (الأرض) في القرآن الكريم؟

## موهوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني -أعزكم الله- فمعلوم أن السموات سبع , وكذلك الأرض , لقوله -تعالى- في سورة الطلاق : "الله الذي خلق سبع سموات ومن الأرض مثلهن..." . والسؤال : لماذا جاء (السموات) بصيغة الجمع كثيرا في القرآن الكريم , ولم تجمع كلمة الأرض أبدا فيه ؟ أفيدوني أفادكم الله تعالى .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخي الكريم.
قد جاء جواب لذلك عن أبي حيان وغيره.
قال الآلوسي في "روح المعاني":
قال أبو حيان: لم تُجمع "الأرض" لأنَّ جمعها ثقيل وهو مخالف للقياس، ورُبَّ مفردٍ لم يقع في القرآن جمعُه لثقله وخفَّة المفرد، وجَمْعٍ لم يقع مفرده كـ "الألباب".
وفي "المثل السائر" نحوه.
وقال بعض المحققين: جمعَ "السموات" لأنَّها طبقات ممتازة كلُّ واحدةٍ من الأخرى بذاتِها الشخصيَّة كما يدل عليه قولُه تعالى: ((فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سموات)) [البقرة: 29] سواء كانت متماسَّة كما هو رأي الحكيم أوْ لا كما جاء في الآثار أنَّ بين كلِّ سماءَين مسيرةَ خمسمائة عام، مختلفة الحقيقة لما أنَّ الاختلاف في الآثار المشار إليه بقوله تعالى: ((وأوحى فِى كُلِّ سَمَاء أَمْرَهَا)) [فصلت: 12] يدلُّ عليه، ولم يجمع "الأرض" لأنَّ طبقاتِها ليست متَّصفة بِجميع ذلك؛ فإنَّها - سواء كانت متفاصلة بذواتها كما ورد في الأحاديث من أنَّ بين كلِّ أرْضَينِ كما بين كلِّ سماءَين، أو لا تكون متفاصِلة كما هو رأي الحكيم - غيرُ مختلفة في الحقيقة اتفاقًا.
انظر: "روح المعاني" عند الآية 164 من سورة البقرة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

والذي في "البحر المحيط" لأبي حيان:
قالوا: وجمع "السموات" لأنَّها أجناس، كل سماءٍ من جنسٍ غيرِ جنسِ الأخرى، ووحّد الأرض لأنَّها كلها من تراب.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> قال أبو حيان: لم تُجمع "الأرض" لأنَّ جمعها ثقيل وهو مخالف للقياس


شيخنا الفاضل المليجي من المعلوم أن "الأرض" تجمع على (أرضين) لكن أرجو منك توضيح ماهو الجمع الذي كان يقتضيه القياس فخالفه هذا الجمع المستعمل بارك الله فيك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> من المعلوم أن "الأرض" تجمع على (أرضين) لكن أرجو منك توضيح ماهو الجمع الذي كان يقتضيه القياس فخالفه هذا الجمع المستعمل.


نعم - بارك الله فيك - هذا الجمع وارد ومستعمل.
لكنه مخالف للقياس من جهة أن كلمة "أرض" جُمِعتْ جمع مذكر سالم، وخالفت شروط هذا الجمع؛ فهي ليست علَمًا لمذكر عاقل، ولا صفة لمذكر عاقل.
وأما الجمع الذي كان يقتضيه القياس فهو: جمع المؤنث.
لأن الكلمة "أرض" تدل على مؤنث،،
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالله بن صالح منكابو

قال السيوطي رحمه الله في كتابه الإتقان :
(   قاعدة في الإفراد والجمع 
 من ذلك السماء والأرض : حيث وقع في القرآن ذكر الأرض فإنها مفردة ولم تجمع بخلاف السموات لثقل جمعها وهو أرضون ولهذا لما أريد ذكر جميع الأرضين قال ومن الأرض مثلهن وأما السماء فذكرت تارة بصيغة الجمع وتارة بصيغة الإفراد لنكت تليق بذلك المحل لما أوضحته في أسرار التنزيل والحاصل أنه حيث أريد العدد أتي بصيغة الجمع الدالة على سعة العظمة والكثرة نحو سبح لله ما في السماوات أي جميع سكانها على كثرتهم يسبح لله ما في السماوات أي كل واحد على اختلاف عددها قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله إذ المراد نفي علم الغيب عن كل من هو في واحدة من السموات 
 وحيث أريد الجهة أتي بصيغة الإفراد نحو وفي السماء رزقكم أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض أي من فوقكم ) .

----------

